# Stupid question for doing wheelies with Brute Force



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe it will be a stupid question
What change is needed to do wheelies on Bruete?
I already installed Almound Primary and secondary Lime Green, HMF Exhaust, HMF Optimizer, K & N air filter
Looking at your videos I've seen your Brute do wheelies with ease.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Mine wheelies with ease in low range with the 29.5's.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just lean back and give it a lot of throttle! It should have enough power to pull the front wheels way off the ground. Also helps to do them in Low Gear.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I cant stop mine from doing wheelies if i punch it wide open from a stop. It was easy to do them in stock form. Now its super easy with the Copperhead.

You may need to add a DG5 module. Read here Click Me


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

are there any other restrictions on foreign bikes that US machiens may not have?


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

It should do wheelies stock, mine did, but I have a good bit of weight to lean back with.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

my 650i would not wheelie from a stop with jet kit amd HMF then i added the CDI and it will wheelie from a 5mph roll in high with 29.5's without pullin back


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

with all the heavy junk i have on the bike i can wheelie in high with no weight shift.


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

2nd that, high, low no problems with 29.5 no matter what has plenty power


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

mine has always done it with no problems.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> with all the heavy junk i have on the bike i can wheelie in high with no weight shift.


Same hear. No problem in high and stock. I have tried to put all my weight as far forward as I could and mash it and it still comes up.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i can do it in high also sitting on the air box with 29.5s. with those springs and 28s you shouldnt have any problems.


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

Try raising springs all the way up if it can't give its gotta do something mine picks up 31s with ease in high and low


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yesterday said:


> are there any other restrictions on foreign bikes that US machiens may not have?


You may be on to something there Bigp.


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> I cant stop mine from doing wheelies if i punch it wide open from a stop. It was easy to do them in stock form. Now its super easy with the Copperhead.
> 
> You may need to add a DG5 module. Read here Click Me


How do you like the copperhead? I have the powercommander now and I was told that I should go to this one. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I can cruise at around 8 to 10 mph in high and punch it and wheelie.. That's with 30 backs too. I could get a wheelie easy with 28 backs and stock in high also.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Mine has always been pretty easy to wheelie even with the 30's


----------



## Aigtbootbp (Nov 7, 2009)

My 2005 650 SRA wouldn't wheelie at all until I drop an ignition module in it. Now it is easy as long as I have enough traction to grab instead of just spinning.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

My 08 would wheelie in high gear when stock but I noticed it was way easier with the highlifter springs. Too much squish in the rear supsension makes it harder to do. Clutching made it almost hard not to wheelie.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine has never come close to lift off. My stock shocks are set the softest, never adjusted them. Im curious though, and will try the stiffer setting. Honestly, I will be amazed if it works. No offense to anyone, but I have a hard time buying any claims on a stock set-up.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

edtman said:


> . No offense to anyone, but I have a hard time buying any claims on a stock set-up.


What do you mean?You don't think a stock brute will not wheelie?


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

edtman said:


> Mine has never come close to lift off. My stock shocks are set the softest, never adjusted them. Im curious though, and will try the stiffer setting. Honestly, I will be amazed if it works. No offense to anyone, but I have a hard time buying any claims on a stock set-up.


It was really easy for me to do a wheelie when the Brute was stock. In fact if I leaned back and gave it full throttle I would usually end up on my back with the bike sittin straight up.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

im just sayin, mine wont, and i checked the shocks and they are cranked all the way up. Have been since i bought it. And it aint happenin. Ive only seen 3 other Brute's on the trails and none of them could do it. Dont know what else to say...The old man's popo 850 has no problem poppin it.


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

My 09 650i would do it stock with the springs set in the middle,even easier with my moose module installed.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bigger the tires easier it wheelies.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Or more power like a 840 will pull a wheelie at 30 if you want. LOL
But stock big tires wheelie with ease.


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

mine comes up real easy.....maybe quarter throttle and its almost dragging racks. and roll on at 20mph too......the 840 was by far, the best thing i ever did to my brute


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

Well the stiffer the better on the back for wheel stands that's a promise


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

edtman said:


> im just sayin, mine wont, and i checked the shocks and they are cranked all the way up. Have been since i bought it. And it aint happenin. Ive only seen 3 other Brute's on the trails and none of them could do it. Dont know what else to say...The old man's popo 850 has no problem poppin it.


Dont know bro. But i will say the Popo 850 i rode had plenty of power no doubt but it would NOT bring the front up any were near as easy as my brute does. You had to tug on the bars of the Popo 850 or lean back a little. On my brute you have to lean across the bars so you don't flip it over!

Check this out. This is my 08 Brute bone stock. Less then 10 miles on it. But i have said many time mine don't seam to have the timing retard that most have in stock form.









Here it is with 28 inch tires and the new exhaust i added. I still do not have a programmer in it at this point as you can tell by the fact its popping from running very lean and it still brings the front up super easy. Now that i have the VDI its worse then this ...lol


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I stand corrected, Metal. I wonder what the dealer would say if I test ride a new unit and stand it up in the parking lot?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

edtman said:


> I stand corrected, Metal. I wonder what the dealer would say if I test ride a new unit and stand it up in the parking lot?


HOLY S**T!!!


Haha


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice metal man my 840 will flip over at 30 if I lean back. I'm careful and and try to keep the tires on the ground. 74 rwhp is like a stocker with 50 shot of nos. LOL


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

edtman said:


> I stand corrected, Metal. I wonder what the dealer would say if I test ride a new unit and stand it up in the parking lot?


It depends on how bad you drag the back fenders across the parking lot...you might get a scratched plastic discount ...LMAO!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

AMR840 said:


> Nice metal man my 840 will flip over at 30 if I lean back. I'm careful and and try to keep the tires on the ground. 74 rwhp is like a stocker with 50 shot of nos. LOL


 
I imagine it would. With the stock tires i could pull wheelies up to about 20mph but i had to pull hard on the bars. Now with the 28's the best i can do is get it up at about 10mph.

I figure with that 840 is a real beast!:bigok:


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

It sounds like your having a traction issue. My stock 2009 650i would wheely in low gear on pavement and thick grass areas other wise it would just spin out.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Um...... %100 Stock, the day I brought it home. It had like 1 mile on it. I had to be careful b/c I was easily dragging the rear rack in the grass. Notice I'm Sitting down on the seat, not standing up or hanging over the back rack, and not yanking on the bars.... 












And I have a video somewhere if I can find it... So whoever says stock brutes dont wheelie......... FAIL.


Notice I let off, and then get back on it and it picks the front end back up, after it's started to drop

Brute Wheelie Video by MudInMyBlood.com - MySpace Video


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I found out this weekend, I have a lot of weight in my ammo cans on the front... I have to force it to wheelie with the cans on, but I took them off to repaint the racks and I drove it without the rack or cans on, and it wanted to pull up easy... plus my rear shocks are turned all the way down...


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

mine wheelied stock in low and high...put 28 zillas and still would wheelie... put the green secondary spring in and at 5-10 mph and gas it and cant keep the front end down..


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

09 750i, 205lb rider and it will stand up with me sitting straight up and stabbing the throttle really easy. I don't even see a need for the timing retard mod on these. I have way more bottom end than I could ever use. I don't know what setting my shocks are on but the rear squats really bad now, so the shocks are holding it back from standing up even easier. I'm also on stock tires and wheels until my zillas get here. 

George


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Same here...'08 750 stock form couldn't keep the front end down...Now with 29.5's and a maroon pri and almond sec still have problems keeping the front end planted in high range and that is sitting on the seat straight up using no body english and I weigh 265


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

mine comes up easy in high with my 29s on! im only 175lb!


----------



## yugoboss (Feb 4, 2010)

Just keep practicing, it will come. I started doing my on dirt and grass just in case
i fell off. I finally figured it out. Oh and wear a helmet too !


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

with my 28 inch backs i can do it on pavement if i lean back some if i dont it just spins them on pavement but when it was all stock it would stand it up easy on pavement


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

Hells ya I'm on 31s and can't keep the front down course I do have a dynajet vdi and coils


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine does it no probs. I only weight bout 145 and have 27" tires with stock clutch set up and original belt. Most of the time I got my 3000lb winch on the front and I still can do them. I still have to time it right with mashing the throttle and yanking back hard. Usually I do it at a little bit of a rolling start. A front wheelie is pretty fun to do haha. Its the landing that messes with you. I tipped mine over once doin it. Quite funny to see it done on a big sport utility.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Brutes can do stoppies too! :rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

id like to see a good stoppie on a brute!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

my favorite is a good ol reverse wheelie


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you guys wheelie with the ol lady on??


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ yup, but usually gets followed by a swift whack to back of the head, still never keeps me from doing the next time though 
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ yup, but usually gets followed by a swift whack to back of the head, still never keeps me from doing the next time though
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


 

LOL...and it takes less effort with someone on the back....hehe


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

Both of my stock machines will flip over backwards if you let them. 
Need to be stopped on pavement or moving very slowly.


----------



## MUDFORCE750 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lower your tire pressure.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

haha I did the first one the other day and she bite me!! But then she was ok. lol 

Will it mess anything up on the bike?


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ yup, but usually gets followed by a swift whack to back of the head, still never keeps me from doing the next time though
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"



Too funny, I got the same as filthy... I told my wife to '_hang on tight baby_' let it rip and then got the slap on the back of the head!

My brute will wheelie no problem.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Is it bad for the brute 2 wheelie with two?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nah, not gonna bother anything...unless you already have a problem somewhere (slipping belt, popping cv, etc.) Then it might break.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

redrumredrum89 said:


> Do you guys wheelie with the ol lady on??


I used to get a thrill when he did wheelies with me on the back. We'd even ride uphill like that. She has to trust you though...and you need to warn her first or you probably get a smack


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Big D said:


> I used to get a thrill when he did wheelies with me on the back. We'd even ride uphill like that. She has to trust you though...and you need to warn her first or you probably get a smack


yea warning is always a good idea. I dont want to make that U trun hahah


----------

